# BBQ steak questions...???



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul wants to BBQ tomorrow... 

Which should I pull out of the freezer??

flank steak
tenderloin
chuck steak
New York steak
Top round
serloin tip

What kind of sauce would you recommend??

And..even more importantly...  how long should they be on the grill?

Thanks, T


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 26, 2008)

New York! 
We just put a little EVOO, kosher salt and cracked pepper on ours before grilling. 
I like A1 sometimes...... 
I haven't grilled the steaks ever! I let TJ do it every time. He does them perfect and I'm afraid to screw them up like I did the chicken my first time!!
I'll let you know how long mine were on tonight once we get that far.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Suzi.

I don't bbq either..no way... let the men do it so they can feel manly and proud.


----------



## love2"Q" (Apr 26, 2008)

flank steaks are great for marinating ... awesome for fajitas .. cook to medium..
tenderloin is a family favorite .. salt and pepper cooked med-rare ..
sirloin tip makes great kabobs ..
ny strip is good with salt pepper and some steak butter when done ..


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Q  I think I'll go with the NY since both you and suzi mentioned that.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2008)

*a lot at steak!*

new york sounds just wonderful. i agree, just salt and pepper or maybe monteral steak seasoning. 

babe


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 26, 2008)

I like to marinate flank steak in Italian salad dressing and grill to medium-rare. Slice thinly and serve over salad.

New York is good, too, just as everyone has said.

When we were renovating our kitchen last year (started in May, finished [pretty much] in Sept.), I became friends with the grill. Now I feel as confident as DH, although I still let hiim do most of the grilling


----------



## pacanis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll be the odd one out, I say chuck steak.
I've never been a fan of NY steak (assuming you mean strip). Not that I won't eat one.... 
But a chuck steak done on the grill.... mmmm. Nice and juicy, tender..... 

Pull those babies out and get them ready for 11:00 AM tomorrow!  Grill 'em, make some garlic toast to set them on when they come off the grill, scramble up some eggs..... oh yeah, babe.  Brunch at it's finest


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

Brunch does sound good... poached eggs sound better though than scrambled lol.. I like the soft runny yolks!!

Italian dressing is a good idea too!  I love this place.  So many choices!!


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2008)

I would choose the flank with the following recipes.

Chimichurri Steak
with
Chimichurri Sauce


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 26, 2008)

Either the NY or the Sirloin.  I love a good sirloin on the grill..


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the NY steak is winning the race!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, I ate the steak. 
It was awesome, of course....
but (you know who) help me I could NOT keep track of the time! 
I'm sorry I really tried! 
Musta been the b-day wine...............


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope you have them out of the freezer...


----------

